# on shoulder, wont get off!



## Walid (Nov 9, 2012)

hi, 
i've had my tiel for a few weeks now, he has started to climb up my arms, sit on my shoulder and preen my hair, ears, beard..lol its great.. untill time to get off..

he used to listen to 'up' and had it down pack, but now 'up' doesnt work, and once he's on my shoulder he wont get off..

how can i fix/stop this... 

he eats from my hands, lets me pet him, puts his head down for a pat and all that.. just doesnt listen!..lol

any help would be great.. thanks


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Bailey started doing that too. I just found persisting with your up or step up command while putting your hand gently towards his feet worked. Don't take his 'no' as the final answer. Bailey usually does it first time now


----------



## Walid (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, yeah im trying but ts tiring... He usually hides behind my head so gettig my hand there is abit hard but i will try harder... He wont even get on his favourite toy.. He wants too but its asid he knows he'll get off my shoulder/neck so he stays there and looks at his toy lol.. Argh! Lol


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

I have had this same problem, especially with my youngest tiel who is about 1 month old. What I found works really well is persisting with it. Also, I have a small perch that I put under him and then place the perch in the cage so he can jump off. Normally, when I try to put him away he would climb up my arms but that solved this problem. After a couple of weeks of this he would just come up on his own and now is much much better!

But at the same time I feel like this is a good problem to have  better than having him run in his cage cause he hates your freaking guts haha.


----------

